# anacaris



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, 

I'm having issues growing this plant in my tank! I can't believe it. Anyways, I have some duckweed floating on the top (not much of it) and a lot of algae, because my flag fish and black shark enjoy it. However, the anacaris doesn't seem to grow like it does in my brothers goldfish tank. His is like a forest! Mine is even clipped from his successful forest! 

Is it because my tank is rather understocked and low on nitrates? Should I chuck in another american flag fish to help with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! Welcome to the club! I don't know very well why mine has died, but I do know they like plenty of sun. It thrives in my outdoor pond. Could the water be too warm?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

It's completely unheated. Temps are about 20C on average, but since water has great thermal inertia I doubt that it fluxes too much. I have the same tank/kit as my brother, so the light is the same. I have no idea what it could be, other than they are nutrient starved. They are rather thin looking, so that might be it. 

I bought a new flag fish, hopefully it helps, but this tank doesn't get fed very much (at least not every day, as all the newts need is as little as once weekly)


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I have solved the mystery. The black shark constantly is poking at it and I just observed him uprooting an entire clump of it! He seems to strip the leaves to be thinner, which is what I have been seeing. Makes sense cause it gets closer to his lair it seems to get thinner and have more issues growing, without reason.

It's almost as if he's begging me to put it in with the nitrate rich goldfish tanks in order to power grow it or something. GAH

Anyways, I think I'll move his lair over to the shady part of the tank and see if he decides to follow suit. He is relentless with his eating and has had a recent growth spurt! He's even out of hiding more. SO excited. Seems to me that this Cyprinid, as with many, can do well in cold water. HE IS UNSTOPPABLE.

Meanwhile, my many duckweed are being ravaged by my flag fish. I don't mind, they are doin' their thing and it keeps me busy, however maybe plastic plants would suit this tank better?? I hate how they look usually, but live seems to get sniped.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Goldfish will make a snack out of any plant in a few seconds.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

These plants have done well in the goldfish tanks, actually. Perhaps I should move them to the guppy tank, though that only gets light from the immediately adjacent goldfish tank. Is this too little for anacharis?


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you tried just letting it float?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, sometimes the best answers are the simplest  Overcomplication is as much a problem as oversimplification.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Well letting it float doesn't give the cover that the flag fish sometimes like. I already have duckweed covering about 1/3 of the top, so floating is no good!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If it floats, it will grow like mad, and it will start to fill the taml from the top down, providing lots of cover for the flagfish. It will also bloom.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Interesting. I shall let some of it float then!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Anything blooming is a plus!


----------

